# Pear Pie, my new favorite.



## mdboatbum (Dec 30, 2013)

If you're anything like us, you get quite a few food gifts throughout the course of the Christmas season. Most years for some reason, we're overrun with Harry & David pears. Seems like everyone we know sends us a box of the things. They're really great pears, but after the first 5 or 6, I'm kinda sick of eating pears. So, rather than let them go bad, I decided to make pear pie.  I made one for my in-laws and made this one for us. It's simple to make and is much like apple pie, except it's a lot lighter tasting. I kinda guessed on most of the amounts, but it worked out.













DownsDrive-1.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Dec 30, 2013


















DownsDrive-2.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Dec 30, 2013






Ingredients:

1 double recipe pie crust. I used Pillsbury's rolled up kind in the red box and I'm not ashamed to admit it.

4 or 5 good sized pears.

2/3 cup sugar plus 2 TB for dusting pie.

1/4 cup brown sugar

1/4 tsp each cinnamon, nutmeg clove and salt. You can also use pumpkin pie spice or whatever seasonings you like.

2TB cornstarch.

1 egg

Preheat your oven to 425˚

Peel and slice your pears and toss with the sugars.

Let sit for an hour or until a good bit of the liquid has accumulated in the bottom of the bowl.

Strain the liquid off the pears into a workbowl. Add the pears to the crust and whisk the cornstarch and spices into the liquid.

Pour the liquid over the pears and add the top crust, making sure to cut a couple vents to prevent an eruption.

Beat your egg with a TB of water or milk and brush all over the top crust.

Sprinkle with the 2TB of sugar. For an extra sparkly crust use turbinado sugar.

Place on bottom rack of oven and bake for 20 minutes.

At the 20 minute mark, move your pie to the middle rack and add a pie shield or use aluminum foil to protect the edge of the crust.

Bake another 15 minutes or until your pie looks nice and golden brown.

Let cool at least an hour so the starch will set or you'll end up with runny pie.

Enjoy!!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 31, 2013)

MD, morning....  I like it....  We have problems finding all the uses for our pears...  this year was pear relish.... next year .... Pear Pie.....

Dave


----------



## foamheart (Dec 31, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> MD, morning.... I like it.... We have problems finding all the uses for our pears... this year was pear relish.... next year .... Pear Pie.....
> 
> Dave


Pear Liqueur is mighty tastee and festive for about the 4th of July. LOL

I like the idea of the pie with a top crust, normally here if I make one its more like a large tart with the folded over edges. Its a French apple (Pear) pie with the custard poured over the slices. Never thought of making it like a standard apple pie before, figured the pear flesh wouldn't take the heat.

Thanks for the inspiration, going to add it to that list to try.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 5, 2014)

Foam, I somehow missed this reply. Pear liqueur?!? I like the sound of that. I also like the idea of the custard in the pie. Might have to try that one next. Thanks!


----------

